# I LOVE Home Depot :)



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I stopped at Home Depot today to pick up some things and Faelany was in the truck. So, I remembered I saw a few (small) dogs in carts last time I was there and I asked the cashier if dogs were allowed inside - now I 've trained outside but never inside. She said she thought so as long as the dogs were on leash.

So Faelany and I went shopping and training - he did very well until I went to the garden section and picked up a new spreader - LOL - he needs works heeling with me dragging something behind me - not too too bad, but he was not in a straight line to me. Lots of people met and pet him, very noisy carts and I worked signals outside in the loading area with tons of slamming, banging and children squealing with delight to see a dog being trained.

One associate asked if I was training inside the store and I replied yes, plus buying and he just smiled and welcomed me to his store


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Lowe's let them in too as long as "they are well behaved".
I think they know my Bassett mix Jack better than they know me.
He absolutely loves going there.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think we have Lowes around here too


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

That's cool! Our Home Depot is no longer dog friendly, but our Lowes is


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

We took jaxson into Home Depot last summer so it wouldnt be to hot in the car for him and he decided he was going to poop in the garden center. He figured he was outside so what the hey!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We have to go like 30 miles to nearest Home Depot, but Lowes is only about 6 miles up the reoad in Aransas Pass and I LOVE going in there. I could never take Honey becuae I can spend hours in there. Hubby says I hae to look at every nail and washer, plant, took, door knob, and board in the place. Would rather go to home improvment store than any department store! 

By the way, I go in for a yard rake and end up spending $100 on plants, top soil, wind chimes, garden statues (have gotten some cute golen ones there), etc.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Due to recent events in the near by home depot.. dogs are no longer allowed lol. Some lady was holding her shitzu and brought it in an it bit a ladies face... Oh well! Glad you had fun!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That's a shame. I so wish that everyone with small dogs would give their dogs the same training the big dogs get - I know both times I have had issues with dogs in public places it was with small dogs and they were being carried. 



Jamm said:


> Due to recent events in the near by home depot.. dogs are no longer allowed lol. Some lady was holding her shitzu and brought it in an it bit a ladies face... Oh well! Glad you had fun!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree! I also wish one ladies dumb un trained dog affects everyone else's... Joey is a little big insecure in an area with loud noises so home depot would be the perfect place to train him! Maybe i'll try again in a different area


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are such a creative trainer! I would never have thought to do training inside the store, especially dragging a spreader!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks  I can't really take any credit - I get ideas from a lot of different people & places. 

But being inside the store training - now that was plain great! The smells are completely different, those carts are big and make tons of noise, lumber being handled & sawed and stuff; then the garden area - whoeee his nose wanted to be aiming somewhere other than his focal spot 



DNL2448 said:


> You are such a creative trainer! I would never have thought to do training inside the store, especially dragging a spreader!!!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Ben loves going to Lowes. He usually gets lots of attention and the clerks often give him treats. Better than PetSmart because there are fewer other dogs to worry about. He's usually extremely excited heading in, but calms down when we are wandering the aisles.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Some sporting goods and feed stores also permit dogs. Just call ahead to verify they still allow them.
I came out of the boating safety class yesterday to see a cute Husky mix in the Bass Pro store.

The Dallas paper has a columnist who posts all of the local events and dog-friendly stores - and she is even on facebook. Amazing.


----------

